# el pelo



## tiago16

Sé las palabras siguientes en español pero quisiera saberlas en portugués también.  ¿Hay alguién aquí que pueda ayudarme con mi lista de vocabulario?  Gracias de antemano.

mechones                           mechas?
el pelo teñido                      os cabellos pintados?
el pelo hasta los hombros      os cabellos até os ombros?
el pelo de punta                   os cabellos de ponta?
un pelo cortado al rape          os cabellos cortados ao ??


----------



## Vanda

mechones - mechas  
el pelo teñido - os cabelos pintados/ tingidos  
el pelo hasta los hombros - os cabelos até os ombros  
el pelo de punta - os cabelos da ponta- 
un pelo cortado al rape - os cabelos raspados 

cabelos (um L só).


----------



## tiago16

Muitíssimo obrigado, Vanda!


----------



## Tomby

Aproveito a ocasião para fazer uma pergunta. Estaria certo dizer "cabelos tintados"? É a primeira vez que vejo "cabelos pintados/tingidos". Ou talvez "cabelos tintados" é mais usado em Portugal? 
Obrigado!


----------



## Outsider

Eu nunca tinha ouvido antes "cabelos tintados", mas espere para ver o que dizem os outros portugueses.


----------



## Vanda

Ai que saudade!  A única pessoa que já ouvi dizer cabelos tintados foi um estrangeiro que pensava ser assim por causa da tinta. Faz sentido!


----------



## Alentugano

Tombatossals said:


> Aproveito a ocasião para fazer uma pergunta. Estaria certo dizer "cabelos tintados"? É a primeira vez que vejo "cabelos pintados/tingidos". Ou talvez "cabelos tintados" é mais usado em Portugal?
> Obrigado!


 
Viva!
Nunca ouvi por aqui. Nem sei se existe em português.


----------



## Alentugano

Aproveitando o tópico, aqui fica mais uma "modalidade capilar":
*cabelos descolorados/descoloridos*.
Uma dúvida, no espanhol diz-se cabelos descoloridos?


----------



## Tomby

Agradeço as suas respostas.  Mas, então, nalgum Estado do Brasil é normal dizer cabelos tintados? 
Acabo de reler uns apontamentos de português e há um exercício que diz:
Quem é aquele de cabelo (liso), (crespo), (*tintado*), (ondulado), (encaracolado) (carapinha)?


----------



## Tomby

Olá, Alentugano! 
"Cabelos descoloridos" [_cabello descolorido_] não se usa nada em espanhol. Eu nunca o ouvi. Cá costumamos dizer "_cabello canoso_" (em português: cabelos grisalhos). 
Exemplo: "_Tombatossals tiene la barba canosa_". E ainda por cima é certo, uso barba grisalha.


----------



## Alentugano

Tombatossals said:


> Olá, Alentugano!
> "Cabelos descoloridos" [_cabello descolorido_] não se usa nada em espanhol. Eu nunca o ouvi. Cá costumamos dizer "_cabello canoso_" (em português: cabelos grisalhos).
> Exemplo: "_Tombatossals tiene la barba canosa_". E ainda por cima é certo, uso barba grisalha.



Olá Tombatossals,
a minha dúvida não se referia a cabelos grisalhos, mas sim à *descoloração* dos cabelos usando-se, para tal, produtos químicos que retiram ao cabelo a sua cor natural. Assim, por exemplo, um/a moreno/a passa a ter o cabelo loiro. Estas pessoas são muitas vezes chamadas - na brincadeira - de loiras/os *"oxigenadas/os"*.

Uma outra questão diz respeito a *cabello* e *pelo*, que julgo serem sinónimas: em que contextos ou regiões se usa mais uma delas? Ou não existe essa distinção? 

Obrigado.


----------



## pickypuck

Cabelo descolorado = cabello decolorado (sento o galicismo mas é assim).

Cabello é mais utilizado em contextos formais enquanto pelo é o termo mais coloquial/habitual.

¡Olé!


----------



## Tomby

Num princípio, concordo como Pickypuck e com você, Alentugano. Cabelo e pelo são palavras sinónimas em espanhol e em todo o território nacional de Espanha. Porém só podemos dizer "cabelo" os pelos da cabeça e "pelo(s)" os que surgem em qualquer parte do corpo (cabeça incluída).
Não se sei se me fiz entender. 
Seja como for, um forte abraço!


----------



## Alentugano

Pickypuck e Tombatossals,
obrigado pelas suas respostas. Bom fim de semana!


----------



## jazyk

A palavra tintado implicaria a existência do verbo tintar, que, pelo que acabei de averiguar, realmente existe, mas é sinônimo de entintar, que significa _recobrir (fôrma de qualquer natureza) com tinta, manual ou mecanicamente, por meio de bala, rolo, etc., para tirar provas ou imprimir_.

Vivendo e aprendendo.


----------

